# [Solved] Delete forum on nabble



## aaruni (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys,
              I signed up on Nabble - Free forum & other embeddable apps and created a forum. Now i want to delete it. Is there any other way to delete it except the automated delete function of the site?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 29, 2012)

Contact the administrators of that forum. They will do it for you.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 30, 2012)

i am the admin!!!


----------

